
Memolane Launches Its Personalized Internet Time Machine To The Public - thomaspun
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/08/memolane-launches-its-personalized-internet-time-machine-to-the-public/
======
snitko
It's pretty cool, although I see limited value in it for me. What I really
would love instead is a service that holds all of the articles and blog posts
that I read and liked and all of the notes I made on any subject, so that I
could later search for them. This plus what Memolane does could be something
truly useful. So far it seems to me more like a toy.

